# T-shirt alignment when screen printing?



## ITSGODGIVEN (Mar 12, 2007)

Are there any tricks out there for getting the shirt centered if the crease mark is not there? Using the eye method is not accurate for me.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

You can draw a line in the middle of the plate, giving you pretty accurate reading of the center. Or if you have small quantities, just iron it in half for the crease (if it makes it easier)


----------



## ITSGODGIVEN (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

That's what I do now. I have a line on the pallet and try to line up the crease. Problem is this doesn't work well on dark shirts. Do most people just use the eye method and try to center the shirts based on the over hang on both sides of the pallet?


----------



## p8balls (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

I just bought one of theese: teesquareit.com

It works great! I just started pressing Tees and they look perfect.
Chris


----------



## ITSGODGIVEN (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Does it work with screen printing? I don't use a heat press.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

That device is not meant for screen printing. It's for centering a cut out design on a shirt. I bought one also, but haven't used it even for heat pressing because I use the Teflon pillows on most of my shirts, and it doesn't seem to work well with the pillow.

For centering shirts on the screen printing platen, it is very frustrating for me when the shirts don't have the center line crease. The only accurate way I've been able to do it is to buy some little sticky tabs (about 1/2" wide) and then lay the shirt out on the a table and measure from armpit to armpit and place the sticky tab at the center point. Then when I put the shirt on the platen, I use the tab as the centering guide. This works, but it really slows down the printing process.

If anybody else has any ideas, I'd like to hear them too.


----------



## p8balls (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Sorry! I didn't notice this was in the "Screen Printing" section. This won't help you then.

Chris


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Below are two tricks that I know about. Loading shirts is really an art and takes practice. You can mark all of your pallets with a grid, but this only works if you only use cheap white shirts that you can see through. Either the tip is going to take longer to do or is going to cost money. The key is creating some type of registration system for loading the shirt (not the same for registering the screens to the press).

Tip #1: (Only good on Manual Presses when you have an extra screen that can be used. This can be time consuming, but will help you get better with loading and will minimize your mistakes for a cheap price). The empty screen will have a center vertical line that runs down the center of the pallet and a perpendicular horizontal line. The horizontal line should be located on the pallet close to where the bottom of the two sleeves are on the pallet. Load the shirt and make sure that you put the bottom center of the collar at the top center of the pallet. (I would recommend making a mark on the pallet to help show this point). Pull the empty screen down on to the pallet to make sure the bottom of the collar matches the vertical line. Grab both sleeves and pull them to the bttom of the screen to make sure the bottom of both screens line up with the horizontal line. If not, pull on the seam that connects the sleeve to the shirt body tell it matches. Lift up the screen and print. 
(This is the same technique that is used for the Perfect Transfers Tool for a heat press).

Tip #2: (Good for Manual and Automatic Presses, but cost more). Look at using lasers to create the same two lines that were on the screen, but project them on the pallet. Since the laser is projected on the pallet, you don't waste the time messing with the screen. Check out Laser Targeting Systems - Screen Printing, Embroidery, Heat Transfer Laser Alignment System – Laser Targeting Systems - for more details.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Here is what i do

throw a shirt on the pallet as centered as possible, now place your hands on the top of the pallet palms down (make sure your hands are clean from ink)with your fingers hanging off the edge and thumbs pointing forward still on top of the pallet. now use the tips of your middle fingers to feel the stitch of the sleeve, you can feel when one is higher/lower than the other, if that makes sense, adjust as needed. I adjust from top and bottom never the sides.


----------



## ITSGODGIVEN (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Thanks to all for the info. I like the laser idea. Anybody ever made a homemade laser setup. I know...I'm cheap.


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

Not a laser, but whether you use a laser or not, you've got to start with the "basics" of loading and centering a shirt. The following link will take you to a most educating "tutorial". Check it out, you'll be glad you did.

Calibrated Screen Printing Supply - Why The "Centerline" Of a T-Shirt Is Not.


----------



## Michalle (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

I think the main thing is practice. but when we first began we actually did a couple things till be got better with loading.

1. Depending on if you are using a really nice press or a cheap press will depend if you can use this help idea or not. If you are using a cheaper press that has wood plattens then you can drill a small hole at the top and at the bottom of your platten, in the center.. (ie the neck and bottom of shirt) When you go to put the shirt on you can feel for the drilled whole. Works everytime

2. WE tried ironing for a while to put the crease in, but honestly thats such a waste of time. Long past that but if thats what it takes to get the experience by all means do it.

3. Now with time passing on my side, the best way to load a shirt no matter what is to make sure you are using the right size platten. To small of a platten will cause a problem everytime. Start there first. Then you want to pulll the shirt all the way on the platten. Have the shoulder seams touch the edge. Then grap the top of the shoulders on each side and pull slowly until you get it where needed. The general practice of on and off will get you to were you don't even think about it or even look for the line anymore.

Good luch


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: T-shirt alignment*

If i am printing the front, i use the tag (if there is one) to center the shirt.

For the back, put the shirt on the platten and hold the sleeves out to the sides, you can pretty much see the difference, if not use a ruler or you clean hands to measure.


----------



## Mike_Hayes888 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone of a supplier in the UK for the laser system?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

How would a laser help you align the shirt onto the pallet? Isn't it used for print placement not shirt placement. This is how I do it. Throw the shirt over the pallet. center it from the shoulder seam you can also use the label as a guide. then pull from the bottom of the shirt all the way over the pallet. should be centered there. now slowly pull back from shoulder seam till the collar hits a mark on the pallet. Then feel the distance from the pallet to the sleeve seams. adjust as necessary. just takes practice.


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Some good tips in here... I am going to check out that tutoral. 

My method so far has been to put the shirt on as center as possible then try to make sure the shulder seams are in the same against the edge of the palate every time and they look even on both sides, check to see if the tag looks center, and then try to get the weave/rib in the shirts texture is fairly strait down the pallet. 

Would love to find something that is a little faster and more accurate. Although we are getting better on the accuracy thing, this is the step that takes us the longest. Just had a 200 shirt order that took days longer than I though and most of the time was lining up shirts. How to the auto press people do it.... I have a manual press, but if you are not making much extra time with an auto press due to the speed of loading shirts then they can't really be worth the money.


----------



## adrenochrome (Mar 20, 2008)

If you ever have the opportunity to load a large run on an auto, do not turn it down. You will learn to load shirts in seconds within the first hour. 

I have always centered by feeling the seams (where sleeve and body connect.) If they are both even, and the top of the shirt is parallel with the top of the platen you are good to go. I always load my shirts down all the way, check the seam position, then pull the shirt straight back to where I need my collar to rest, and then check the seams again. All and all it takes about 3 seconds now.

Never count on the crease of a shirt. You will run into cases upon cases of shirts where the crease is not even close to straight and center.


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, I found that with the 200 shirt run I did... Some of the crease where no where near the center and some ran diagonally. 

I wish I could find someone I could get a good hands on tutorial from... I guess thats one of the learning curves you end up with when you just into the business with no prior experience.


----------

